# The deed is done.



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

At a few minutes before 3pm this afternoon I dusted off my credit card and paid a deposit on a new van.

Following much humming and hahing from Mrs SDA and an extensive, monsoon affected, test drive around parts of Preston, Lancs that I never thought I'd see, we made the decision.

Her full title is a Silver '08 Adria Coral Compact S590SP with Adria Pack 2 fitted.

Campbells, especially Jody White, have been very good about the whole thing, handling all our vacuous questions and queries and providing tape measure AND CHOCCY. They gave us a good price on the PX and an excellent deal on the purchase. 

Collection day is Wednesday 17th and we can't wait.

SDA


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Will it fit Andy? 8O


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Well Done SDA. I bet you never thought that this day would happen. Enjoy.

Sonja


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Will it fit Andy? 8O


It's got a 32" deep, 44" high rear garage and Mrs SDA should fit OK :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's just a tad under 4ft longer than the current van but only 7ft wide, not the usual coachbuilt 7ft 9ins plus it's actually 2ins lower than the Tranny. I've not tried it in the drive but I 'feel' it'll fit (fingers and toes crossed.

SDA


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just had a Google, it looks very,very nice


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Just had a Google, it looks very,very nice


There are some good big pics on motorhomechooser.com.

Andy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I see what you mean about the garage..


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello andy,Congratulations on your new purchase.

Is this the model????


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh smashing Andy another Adria owner you made a good choice, happy travels in it.



Jacquie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

AT Last! 
 

Best to take your time and get it right though Andy.

I hope you have few problems and many great nights away in it.

Will your tent thingy fit it ok, or are you gona sell it very cheep?    

Richard...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Andy

Hope you, Chris and the dogs are very happy in her, well done


stew


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Andy,
I hope you have lots of fun in your new baby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Adria*

Ah well done this the new van, Andy.

Russell

PS - the coffee's are on you then at Boroughbridge :lol:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

It is hard to unlock the wallet and to put your money where your heart is, :wink: I wish you all the very best with your new home from home and many happy & memorable travels.

Best regards Rob.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Many happy travels in it is it a her or him ? LOL it looks lovely.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

She looks lovely (why a she I don't know).
If it helps ease the pain of parting with the cash we bought from Campbells & so far they've been great to deal with on the after sales service side (put up with a lot of my stoopid questions :wink: )


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Andy n chris
Glad u found a van that suits your needs.
On blackberry conection at the month, so only see part of MHF
ENJOY
Steve n Jan


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> AT Last!
> 
> 
> Best to take your time and get it right though Andy.
> ...


Well Ricco Cynthia (Lowchen) has first dibs on the Motordome although I'm not certain if it won't fit PO 58 HLE. I suspect we'll need the taller Excelsior variety like Greenies but I'm hoping we can get a dry day around delivery time just so I can confirm whether it fits or not.

If it doesn't fit I'll be selling it with first offer to Cynthia as promised.

There's also going to be an Ultrabox 360 and a Fiamma Carry Bike for a Tranny available, plus Taylormade silver screens for a Tranny.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

moblee said:


> Hello andy,Congratulations on your new purchase.
> 
> Is this the model????


That's the baby Phil.

On close inspection it has a silver painted cab with vinyl white bits and a white painted body with silver vinyl bits.

Ours hasn't got the roof bars or the glazed hab. door as they're part of the Adria Pack 3 which costs an eye watering £4K extra.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: New Adria*



Rapide561 said:


> Ah well done this the new van, Andy.
> 
> Russell
> 
> PS - the coffee's are on you then at Boroughbridge :lol:


Hi Russell

I believe that where you pitched last week is probably under a few feet a water right now. there's a DoE Flood Warning for the C&CC site at B'bridge.

I'll be v happy to provide coffees for anyone who wants a look around her and I won't have to pretend she doesn't exist :roll: 8O :lol:

SDA


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice model Andy,white one sugar. :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

A big thank you to everybody who has supported me through this wallet wrenching time and wished us well in our new van.

We think that it's definitely a 'she' and quite possibly with a reg. like PO 58 HLE she might get christened 'Posh'. Hopefully I've made things easy on myself by selecting the three last digits that almost make up our surname. Only one letter is missing. i could never remember the tranny's RX 06 NPF. it just wouldn't lodge in my brain and after 27 months ownership I still have to look it up.

SDA


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andy;

Good choice, I particularly like the compromise of an upholstered occasional seat in front of the wardrobe, a better arrangement than a fiddly wardrobe under the garage.
I know you were keen on Hymer cars, I saw one at Edgehill yesterday, very smart, i'd be tempted to change if we weren't happy with the 504.

Enjoy the Adria  

pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi Andy;
> 
> Good choice, I particularly like the compromise of an upholstered occasional seat in front of the wardrobe, a better arrangement than a fiddly wardrobe under the garage.
> I know you were keen on Hymer cars, I saw one at Edgehill yesterday, very smart, i'd be tempted to change if we weren't happy with the 504.
> ...


Hi Pete,

In the end we realised we just had to have the garage.

Initially Mrs SDA was disappointed with the Adria half depth wardrobe. She came round when I demonstrated that our current one was deeper but had exactly the same depth hanging space as the Tranny's has quite deep rear shelves.

I really do think the Hymer Car is a lovely bit of kit but the real storage just isn't there. If Edgehill had agreed a PX we'd be in their B564 now, but it wasn't to be.

Andy


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> At a few minutes before 3pm this afternoon I dusted off my credit card and paid a deposit on a new van.
> 
> Following much humming and hahing from Mrs SDA and an extensive, monsoon affected, test drive around parts of Preston, Lancs that I never thought I'd see, we made the decision.
> 
> ...


  Hi Mr & Mrs SDA. Congratulations on your purchase, may you have many happy expeditions in your new van. Jody will look after you I'm sure, he knows his stuff :lol: 
Pepandspice.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Andy

Hope the time flies between now and collection day. Have fun when you get her.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andy

How did I miss this? (Probably 'cos I was away at the weekend without internet :roll: )

Many, many congratulations. Shame it's not a Chausson, but then, you need to leave something to aspire to, I suppose :wink: 

Go Euroloungers!  

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dunno how I missed this as well!!! Congrats mr&mrs SDA long may you sail in her/him/it    

Hope pick up day goes well. One thing can say about Campbells is that even if you have had a motorhome before their handover is exemplary. They have everything working to show you and I mean everything!!!!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> How did I miss this? (Probably 'cos I was away at the weekend without internet :roll: )
> 
> ...


Thanks big 'G'.

We were a long time getting there but I'm sure it'll be worth it.

I shall ignore you Chau van istic comment (geddit :lol: ). I'm sure that the Adria range will have found ways into the marshlands of Essex by the time you need your next van.

The Eurolounge is the one bit that bothers me. Mrs SDA is short enough to lounge there OK, but at 6ft 2ins I may be lacking lounging facilities unless I climb on the bed. It's gonna be a hard life. :roll:

SDA


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Campbells, especially Jody White, have been very good about the whole thing, handling all our vacuous questions and queries and providing tape measure AND CHOCCY


Hi SDA

We have bought our 2 vans from Campbells and had very favourable dealings with Jody. He was very friendly, laid back (seems a bit too laid back at first) and informative. However, I'm so disappointed because we didn't get CHOCCY. Never mind, I guess, we will just have to go elsewhere for the next one.

Good luck to you and Mrs SDA in your new van.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Dunno how I missed this as well!!! Congrats mr&mrs SDA long may you sail in her/him/it
> 
> Hope pick up day goes well. One thing can say about Campbells is that even if you have had a motorhome before their handover is exemplary. They have everything working to show you and I mean everything!!!!!


Well thankyou for your best wishes Ms Partypiece.

We must snuggle in corner sometime and you can tell me all about your Campbell experiences 8O

And it is defo a she, Miss Posh

SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> but at 6ft 2ins I may be lacking lounging facilities unless I climb on the bed. It's gonna be a hard life.


Serves you right for being so tall!

I'm not too much behind you at 5'10" or so (I kid myself that I'm 5'11", and therfore nearly six foot, but all the measuring tapes in the worls seem to be conspiring against me  ). I lounge very happily in either the drivers' or passengers' seat. My fave is in passneger seat, with feet up over the far arm of the drivers' seat, with a cushion underneath for maximum comfiness  Or I can also get my legs under the table and onto the forward facing sofa on the other side. Anyway, lounging is grand :lol:

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno how I missed this as well!!! Congrats mr&mrs SDA long may you sail in her/him/it
> ...


Ooooooooh am all excited bout the snuggling!!!! We can talk about our experiences together canny wait!!!!

Are you coming to party Mr Shy Guy!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

timbop37 said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Campbells, especially Jody White, have been very good about the whole thing, handling all our vacuous questions and queries and providing tape measure AND CHOCCY
> ...


Thank you t37, it's a brand new CHOCCY machine with loads and loads of different sachet things. I chose a Mars sachet and had to load it with another variety to complete the drink. Very nice, but I'm afraid it tasted just like normal hot CHOCCY to me, nothing exotic.

Eddie, Zeb and Stew are you watching?

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > but at 6ft 2ins I may be lacking lounging facilities unless I climb on the bed. It's gonna be a hard life.
> ...


Oooh not sure if I'm allowed that sort of lounging.

Mrs SDA is on a mission in search of 'throws' as the upholstery is creamy beige colour. We couldn't stretch to the v nice tan half leather in the mags etc. which would be more practical.

Saw a label on a throw in Laura Asley yesterday. It said something like 'This product should not be used as upholstery fabric'. So what else would you use a throw for?

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


I might be, so long as that elephant behaves itself and lets others on the tramp.


----------



## 112071 (May 10, 2008)

*Deal is done*

Well done SDA, hope you have better luck this time. Good to find a dealer you feel happy with, may it long continue.

I might hear my outcome this week, so fingers crossed!!?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It may be deaf but its not blind! its of a very sensitive nature and if you upset it you will find out!

Anyhoo take it me offer of a measurement check is off then? Am liking your new bird - and may have to go for a looky at the other leather one.

And you can admire my Dome from afar whence next we meet!

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> It may be deaf but its not blind! its of a very sensitive nature and if you upset it you will find out!
> 
> Anyhoo take it me offer of a measurement check is off then? Am liking your new bird - and may have to go for a looky at the other leather one.
> 
> ...


Sadly measurement check has been overtaken by events. Shame, I'd even got a deal lined up at the Royal Oak for their 'Beat the Credit Crunch' menu.

I'm hopin' our Dome will fit new van, but I somewhat doubt it as I guess new awnin' will be at about 8ft high, whereas current one is about 6ft 6ins. Lowchen wants ours, but it means spending at least another few hundred on an Excelsior. Doh!

Whilst elephant (but not tramp.) might fit in Compact rear garage and rear bed is comfy for two the front only turns into one bed which might be a prob with two largish sprogs.

Now I've got an invite to the Partee from a nice, snuggly lady and I'm chillin'.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are disposing of one sprog quite soon!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Very swish,love the silver trim  .
We will be looking out for you to give you a massive wave!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> We are disposing of one sprog quite soon!


That sounds a tad callous if I may say.

French Foreign Legion, Antarctic Survey, Peace Corps or bricked up behind the wardrobe?

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Despatched to Grannies pdq!

Did I tell you it shaved its bum fluff moustache into Hitler tash and then kept walking past me saying "klop"? mmmm doctor says legs should be fine in a week or two!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


Ooooh!

I've just thought.

The Adria Compact comes complete with pole for dancing. It even has random holes round the bottom part and a light inside. It's s'posed to be for helping us wizened ones gain access to bed but it's defo a dancing pole.

Mr HotormomeChooser didn't get it in his pics.

Must try and find one.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Here it is!

Now is that or is that not a pole?

SDA


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow am impressed you sly dawg, you be fetishee (fetisher???) in the making. Am liking ones pole and also ones van muchly!! Am very jealous though trying not to be :twisted: :twisted: :roll: :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Campbells, especially Jody White, have been very good about the whole thing, handling all our vacuous questions and queries


Jody is a top bloke.....we ended up buying from Don Ammott in derby but the advice and straight talking from Jody was priceless,very refreshing to speak to someone so helpfull.

Hope you enjoy it. :lol:

cheers
ian


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Love the pole but isn't it a bit of a squeeze dancing round it?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

catzontour said:


> Love the pole but isn't it a bit of a squeeze dancing round it?


Two possible responses c-o-t:

1. Yeah but it would be fun trying! :lol: :lol: :lol:

2. In the new '09 Compact Adria have made the pole removable along with the lights which now flash and change colour and it can be erected at a place of your choice with appropriate music from the built in speakers 8O

SDA


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> 2. In the new '09 Compact Adria have made the pole removable along with the lights which now flash and change colour and it can be erected at a place of your choice with appropriate music from the built in speakers 8O
> 
> SDA


You'll be taking it to the party then????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

catzontour said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > 2. In the new '09 Compact Adria have made the pole removable along with the lights which now flash and change colour and it can be erected at a place of your choice with appropriate music from the built in speakers 8O
> ...


If it was an '09 I would.

Mind, I can never remember if it's cod liver or baby oil. 8O

SDA


----------

